# Another Deep Thought by Jack Handey



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 4, 2008)

"I can picture in my mind a world without war, a world without hate. And I can picture us attacking that world... because they'd never expect it." 

~ Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy


----------

